# Tsh: 9.76



## Trey238 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello, I was just recently recieved some blood work results from my physcaitrist last friday. The lab report read a TSH level of 9.76. He wrote that I should speak to a primary care physician, and so I made an appointment for the 28th of December 2010.
I have been sleepy/ brain foggy for quite awhile, constipated, hair started to thin at 16yrs old, heavy set, and overall just lazy since around 12-13years old. I have also started to exercise and in 6months I haven't lost a pound of fat, or gained much strength. I do cardio every other day, and strength training 5days out of the week.
My questions are; what should I expect from the primary care physician? Would he just send me to an endocrinologist? and/or would he prescribe anything on the initial visit? Also, I'm seeing my physciatrist on monday (before the PCP) would he prescribe anything for short term?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

A primary care doctor can prescribe you thyroid meds and do bloodwork. I would recommend that you take your bloodwork wiht you. He may want to refer you to an endocrinologist for follow up. Many people use their primary care doctor to treat their thyroid disease depending on their diagnosis. I don't know if your psychiatrist will prescribe thyroid meds or not. It's worth asking. 
Hypothyroidism could be the cause of many of your symptoms.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks like you're on your way to getting well [just by zeroing in on a doctor and getting blood work done]. Think positive. Odds are you'll be prescribed a simple drug that will make you feel lots better and will definitely help your metabolism.


----------

